# Aeroponic SoG



## aquamistgrower (Aug 24, 2008)

my setup is a aeroponic SoG 

I have 20 monthers they are soil under cfl's
I cut 50 clones in aeroponic system custom built
I have a 50 site custom built aeroponic system for VEG under 1000 watt MH on a 6' rail with 3.5 motor
I have a 50 site custom built aeroponic system for flowering i am using 2, 1000 watt HPS on 2 track rails same motor 3.5 the rails work really good i put my lights 8" from the plants and have the motor set at 1 min back and forth believe me or not but i have had it at 6" with no burn but i do 8" to be safe

[SIZE=+0]I yield 3.9 lbs every 2 to 3 weeks[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0]journal and photos coming soon i moved so im still getting my space ready and waiting to try the led's[/SIZE]


----------



## obie83 (Aug 25, 2008)

how big is your fifty site aero tub and what size cups do you use. i thought about building four small ones that hold 15 to 16 clones each but i bet its less hassle to do just one or two of those would be easier


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 25, 2008)

34" x 59" 4" cups im starting to custom build them check out my other therd aeromist system search for it take a look


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 25, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> my setup is a aeroponic SoG
> 
> I have 20 monthers they are soil under cfl's
> I cut 50 clones in aeroponic system custom built
> ...


sorry but i call MAJOR BULLSHIT.. first of all no flat garden i have ever heard of could yield 8-10 pounds every 8-12 weeks off of 2k watts which is what your are insinuating with your yield comment (considering a flowering cycle is at the bare minimum 7-8 weeks.) ESPECIALLY considering i went back through your posts and just a couple months ago your asking questions about nutes stating how you are a noob and need help... not to mention you were talking to ppl about your commercial setup not even considering pretty blatantly obvious commercial tools. and do i need to point out that you state your light was 6 inches from your plants?? at that height not only would you burn your plants (unless you had REDICULOUS air flow thru a cooltube) but the light wouldnt even be high enough to spread plants over all 50 plants considering the dimensions you gave in another post (about 3 foot by 4 and a half feet per system) now your trying to peddle your copycat systems and dupe the RUI community.. i think i could burn you some more but im pretty sure by now you know your a douche

DOUCHE

 FLo


----------



## edux10 (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah this seems like you are pulling a lot. You got pictures? How much space does this 50 site areo cover? I have a 25 site and that takes up 4x4 so I am thinking twice the size which is 4x8 and 2 kilowatts on light movers? If each 1000watt was over 24-25 plants this would make more sense right? 4 lbs is a lot to pull. Good job if you are. This is probably the most productive garden I have really heard of. I really want to see.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 25, 2008)

notice he says thats 4 lbs every 2 to 3 weeks, meaning its a "staggered garden" that would have to be producing about 8 to 10 lbs per cycle on 2000 watts... haha douche


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 25, 2008)

I am a noob sort of and i have help from a pro and i have alot of funds to spend and the 50 sites i have 2 of them they are 34" x 59" hight 12" and they lights are on a rail you stupid fuck very heard to burn the plants light have 6" vortex fan witch intakes sits right next to my ac unit constant cool air flow and yes im pulling 3.9 that was my highest yield dont get mad because you still use soil try something new for once 

oh ya stay posted for my 4, 300 watt led vs 1000 watt hps like i said try something new for once


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 26, 2008)

ill have picture in a week


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 26, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> I am a noob sort of and i have help from a pro and i have alot of funds to spend and the 50 sites i have 2 of them they are 34" x 59" hight 12" and they lights are on a rail you stupid fuck very heard to burn the plants light have 6" vortex fan witch intakes sits right next to my ac unit constant cool air flow and yes im pulling 3.9 that was my highest yield dont get mad because you still use soil try something new for once
> 
> oh ya stay posted for my 4, 300 watt led vs 1000 watt hps like i said try something new for once


haha funny well not hard to burn the plants when your six inches away rail or not and i dont care what your distance is or who your growing with... i have seen a lot of systems and i have NEVER heard of ANY system that can pull 4 lbs every 2 to 3 weeks off of 2k watts you know why? ITS IMPOSSIBLE! especially in a flat garden. The best vert and rotational systems are hard pressed to make those numbers.

and as far as your poor attemt to insult me by telling me to try something other than soil? why dont you do your research and even try opening your eyes a bit.. if you even looked at my signature you would see that i grow hydroponically, and vertically for that matter and have been growing for about 4 years. ive tried dwc, soil, ebb and flow, drippers, aero etc.etc.etc. 

bottom line your numbers are bogus, and you are bogus, quit douching up RUI. We will be here to help and listen when you quit trying to bullshit us and sell us your bullshit aero systems that can do 4 pounds every 2 weeks under a candle and a desk fan. why would you even be trying to build and sell aero systems when your gonna lite up a house with 16 600w lights? you can retire after a few cycles so whats with tryin to make a hundred bux? keep trying me buddy i can bury you all day.DOUCHE

FLo


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 26, 2008)

what ever you say guy


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 26, 2008)

like i said pictures in a week


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

aqua there are a lot of haters here.. I have to admit what you claim sounds unlikely but it is not impossible!! that is for sure! Ill be here to see what ya have to show. but a lil curious why so long on the pics?


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 26, 2008)

hothouse i am def. not a hater you can look through all of my posts and you will be hard pressed to find one negative comment from me to anyone on this board but it really chaps my chilli when someone comes on here bullshitting people with extravagant claims and then trying to peddle their wares on top of it... it pisses me off i dont want to see anyone get scammed by a douche like this.... and not trying to be rude but you have to admit getting 8-12 lbs off of 2k watts in a flat garden is not possible... best i have ever seen was 6 lbs and the guy was growing TREES and used every trick in the book and tecnically wasnt a flat garden considering the lights were hung vertically.... please someone chime in and tell me im not delusional


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

well I didn't see that he was actually trying to sell these.. I guess that would be the admin edit in his first post.. and didn't mean to insult you with the hater comment. More I was trying to encourage him to stay and prove his claims in a positive manner. Like I said I find it unlikely, but hardly think I can claim to know all that is possible in this, and stay open to possibility's but I need to see them proven if I find the claim unlikely! Make no mistake I mean in no way to insult you and I'm not looking for any board squabble.. that shit is tired.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 26, 2008)

i completely agree with you and i am in no way trying to be rude or start shit with you.. i agree that fighting on the net is childs play... and him selling these systems was in another post... i would love for him to prove me wrong but i dont think it is going to happen and if he would have just stated his claims i would be in the same boat with you but looking back at his posts he looks like he is just trying to make a buch however he can... a couple months ago saying he is a noob then saying he is setting up a commercial setup now saying he gets more than professional yields and trying to sell products to people... he just rubbed me the wrong way from the start... i will agree i was rude and i was hasty and could have been more civil about the whole thing.... so now i will say aqua please show me pics of your amazing setup and when you prove me wrong i will personally buy the first system from you.. now show me some pics


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool man!! we will see how it turns out, if it even does. Ill just watch from here on out. curious to see it. 
and this is why, I have several of these... dimensions exactly the same as his


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 26, 2008)

i hope you dont think i was doubting you and asking for pics... that is a clean lil setup ther.. what kind of misters are those?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

no I didnt think that in any way!! Im of the thought that you and I are comepletly cool!!! I posted em just to show why I have intrest in what he says. The mister heads Im not sure of to tell you the truth..


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 27, 2008)

i totally agree... but i do wanna know where you found those misters haha


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 27, 2008)

i moved and im building a new room kinda limited on the space so i have to build a new wall and room so ill pics as soon as i get everything up and going but i have 4, 300 watt leds coming in and i was going to do a new grow to prove that they work and im upgrading from 2 1000 watts on rail to 4 1000 watts and a way bigger system i have a custom made reservoir 102" x 34" and im going to add bubblers to the system im looking to get 7 lbs in 45 days flowering


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 27, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> i totally agree... but i do wanna know where you found those misters haha


I was given the whole setup, but ya can find it here Aquamist I Aeroponics System they may have specs on the heads.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 27, 2008)

7lbs with 4000 watts in 45 days is much more believable... pics pics


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 27, 2008)

well thats my new set up because im limited on space with my new house


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 27, 2008)

flojo im starting to build them for half the price if your interested


----------



## flipsidesw (Aug 27, 2008)

Douche does suit u pretty well there aquamistgrower...


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 27, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> flojo im starting to build them for half the price if your interested



kiss-asskeeep kissing...lol you couldnt pay me to take one of your shitty creations... id have better luck growing out of a vase. DOUCHE


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 27, 2008)

wow i wasnt kissing nothing pussy pm me when you in florida ill flim the fight in post it here you getting you ass beat fucking loser you are


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 27, 2008)

where do you live i will be more than accommodating and be ECSTATIC to meet up with you... name the place and ill bury you there


----------



## my7k (Aug 28, 2008)

To make it easy, lets say you flower for 10 weeks including flushing and all that. Reasonable. 

Also reasonable, well assume youre in the middle of your estimation and you yield that 3.9 every 2.5 weeks

In the time it takes for a whole cycle, youre harvesting four times.

(3.9)4 = 15.6lb
(1747)4 = 6988g


6988/2(1000w) = 3.494g/w

Damn near *3.5g per watt*?


----------



## my7k (Aug 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> someone comes on here bullshitting people with extravagant claims and then trying to peddle their wares on top of it... it pisses me off i dont want to see anyone get scammed by a douche like this....


Exactly why it irritates me. A fifteen year old tryna take peoples money. Its not possible (see above); he wanted attention, all his claims were shot down so he picks fights.


PS youre not delusional


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 28, 2008)

wow i have 3, 50 site aeroponic system all with 50 plants each 1 veg 2 flower 2 sites are under 2 1000 watt on rails each i have total of 4, 1000 watt


----------



## bleubeard (Aug 28, 2008)

pictures nao!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> wow i have 3, 50 site aeroponic system all with 50 plants each 1 veg 2 flower 2 sites are under 2 1000 watt on rails each i have total of 4, 1000 watt




Ive read this whole thread ... Im going to say it ...


YOUR FULL OF SHIT ......... I'll take it back when you post pictures of your setup with a Roll it up tag on the grow....



You aint got no grow


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am pretty new to growing hav a ? for all or you. Seams like you can not get much bud out of a plant thats only been budding for 2 or 3 weeks I don't understan! Alot of plants with little buds has to be. If you can do all that inside I will never ever grow outside again ever. So someone plz tell me whats going on thanx for your time.


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

LIAR! Attention whore! or even better Douche! lol No fucking way, this is why you haven't posted any pix! lol maybe you can ask your mommy if you can borrow her camera, I mean since you live with her and all....


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 28, 2008)

shhh pics in a week and i own a house bitch


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya, ok I'm sorry, I belive you now........... NOT. 

Pix in a week? wtf, why not now? moron, oops my bad, DOUCHE!


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 28, 2008)

yessss... thank you for stepping in and making me feel somewhat more sane! aqua why do you keep changing your story, its hard to comprehend especially with your broken grammar. so first its two sites, then four sites...from 2000w on rails to 4000w on rails.. do you have veg and flower in the same room? im confused... and how many days are in a week? 7? 10? 20? cant you see that your bullshit has been exposed? i would advise maybe finding another site because nobody will believe anything you say.. and believe me im going to make sure you dont scam anyone on this site so you might as well give it up...

post some pics and i will bow down to your almighty growing prowess and marvel at the wonder that is your aero creation.... good thing i wont have to... DOUCHE

and to answer your question bonze309 you are correct... harvesting a budding plant after 3 weeks will give you about .000001 grams of bud considering they are only preflowers at that time.. generally speaking the first 4 weeks is the plant stretching and bushing out while the last four weeks they concentrate on bud formation.. hell with the majority of strains they put on about 25-30 percent of their weight in the last 10 days alone... dont listen to aqua he has no clue what he is talking about and is just trying to make a couple hundred bux so he can build his warehouse grow machine.... hahahahahhaha ive said it once, twice, hell who knows how many times but ill sure say it again.... DOUCHE


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok thanx thought I was loosing it or something and everything I was reading was wrong I don't think so WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Thanx flojo nice set up looked at your pic the other day ........Good luck wish I could run something like that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> shhh pics in a week and i own a house bitch




You have said this before .. Look below this post


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> ill have picture in a week



where are the pics ????????????????????????????????


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 28, 2008)

bonze309 said:


> Ok thanx thought I was loosing it or something and everything I was reading was wrong I don't think so WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Thanx flojo nice set up looked at your pic the other day ........Good luck wish I could run something like that.


thanks man... but its not that great im sure auqas is way better.. he is the one always trying something new and pushing the envelope... oh ya aqua wheres the pics??


----------



## naturalhigh (Aug 28, 2008)

ha your soo full of it...well hears some pics of some real ganga in the mean time...and when you decide to step into the big leagues pm me ...maybe then we can have a interesting converstation


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn! Nice grow! Will you adopt me?


----------



## Cann (Aug 28, 2008)

Pics or it doesnt exist...I call bullshit


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 28, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> ha your soo full of it...well hears some pics of some real ganga in the mean time...and when you decide to step into the big leagues pm me ...maybe then we can have a interesting converstation


is this really yours natural? ive seen it on other boards and heard it was from a guy named bobdole??


----------



## obie83 (Aug 29, 2008)

how much does one of those things yeild


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> well hears some pics of some real ganga in the mean time...


No kidding, that is very real...
Sweeeet set-up... whoever it belongs to...

Gypsy...


----------



## my7k (Aug 29, 2008)

ah, so dope naturalhigh

as far as efficiency (g/watt) how do you do?


----------



## splif face killah (Aug 29, 2008)

those roto grows are so fucking cool, id think you could get almost 8 lbs out one if every little plant gave you 14gr dry. some of the most effecient growing.

my7k, i doubt its his, he was making a point. they use 2 600w hps. the whole thing is self contained, ballasts, pump, motors built in. and they hold 250 plants each, sooo..if you did get a half oz each times 250 = 3500gr per 1200w...but thats all speculation i've never even touched one, just dreams.


----------



## splif face killah (Aug 29, 2008)

*i really fucking want one of those fuckshitdamnit!!!!*


----------



## splif face killah (Aug 29, 2008)

And natural high, if it is yours, my bad. Need an intern?


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 29, 2008)

there a waste of money


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 30, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> there a waste of money


oh and i assume your hand made quality systems are a good purchase? your a waste of time, space, and energy..

and i dont think thats naturals (correct me if im wrong) but those are awe inspiring pics... from what i have read Roto Grow - Bubbleman's Hideout one guy only got 4 lbs off of 2k watts and went back to sog with soil but the makers of the rotogrow claim that with the right strain 8-10 lbs is possible with 2kwatts


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 30, 2008)

like i said they are a waste of money i know i guy that has one and is trying to sale it for half the price of what he paid for it they suck


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 30, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> like i said they are a waste of money i know i guy that has one and is trying to sale it for half the price of what he paid for it they suck


ya right...hey maybe ill buy that off of him when i come down and visit you? wheres your pics??


----------



## iceman2007 (Aug 30, 2008)

aquamistgrower said:


> there a waste of money


Don't know, now sounds like you hating on what a creative piece of grow. However, you seem like the kind that fucking PIGS are just salivating to sh$#T and pee all over. And you keep repeating that you have moved, with all that moving how can you maintain your ops? And for having so much dough for all that equipment, can't or don't have or can't afford a digi cam? I don't know guys, don't expose your ops to this fool, I smell bacon. And if you are being ignorantly honest, word of advice, STFU?


----------



## aquamistgrower (Aug 30, 2008)

i moved yes nothing is setup right now guy


----------



## brookstown (Nov 21, 2008)

Man your off the hook. No one knows you here you don't have to front for our sake. Get your shit together and we can help you get your numbers up, but don't lie on your dick.


----------



## holmes (Nov 21, 2008)

He says hes got a 3 tables, 1 for vegging and 2 for flowering. He says he's harvesting every 3 weeks. He says he gets on average 3.9 pounds per table of 50 plants. Thats about 1.25oz per plant, why is this so hard to beleive?
or do i have it wrong.
I would like to see pics, even more detail, strain, dimensions, nutrients, environment, etc.....


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 21, 2008)

no he says he harvests 3.9 lbs every 3 weeks which means he is harvesting on average 8-12 lbs per cycle (imagine filling up both tables at the same time and chopping at the same time instead of running a staggered cycle)

on top of that he says he is running 2k watts.. its impossible on so many levels its not even funny

cant harvest that much weight with that much light
cant harvest that much weight with that many plants without a lot of veg
cant harvest that much weight in that much space. (with the exception of growing a massive tree or two with vertical lighting )

too many variables dont add up
and its been months with no pics


----------



## holmes (Nov 21, 2008)

ok, i was countin the third table as part of the flowering count.
what if he said every 4-5 weeks, that might be his error.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 22, 2008)

he never corrected himself and he never showed pics = bullshit lol


----------



## xmegademonx (Nov 22, 2008)

where are the pics??!?!!? straight up bs right here.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 17, 2009)

xmegademonx said:


> where are the pics??!?!!? straight up bs right here.


Yeah man I'm planning a similar amount of watts and expecting a much smaller yield... Thread worthless


----------



## 9LEAF (Jan 31, 2010)

even the video 15 lb in 80 days, in a 4x6 area he was running 3 of the aquamist trays, and 3 600w hps beams, he was pulling just under 5lb per 3 trays, thats about 1.5 lb off ea tray, so if your running 2 trays with 2000w, with 1000 over each tray might be alil belivable if your time frame was more realistic like 60 days and your lights were stationary, because WATTS=WEIGHT, movers arent the best, also depends on strain, nutes, and enviroment.


----------



## blinkoo (Feb 1, 2010)

Let me play the devils advocate for a min and say...
Maybe he was talking about wet weight , which would be pretty easy with a setup like the one he claims to have.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 1, 2010)

this thread was fail, but entertaining


----------



## Mike42Zero (Feb 1, 2010)

blinkoo said:


> Let me play the devils advocate for a min and say...
> Maybe he was talking about wet weight , which would be pretty easy with a setup like the one he claims to have.


I have yet to read a post where ppl quote their expected yeild in wet weight.


----------

